# High Altitude Singing



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

For Callas lovers, some of her most exciting recordings in the mid 20th century were done in Mexico City.... but it lies at 8000 ft. Today every summer except now the wonderful Santa Fe opera turns out great performances and it is also at 8000 feet. Would a week at that altitude be enough to acclimate to the lack of oxygen??? Of does a singer have to make adjustments in where they take their breaths to adjust ? Does anyone have any good speculation or experience on this issue?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I've often wondered how singers coped in Mexico (many great Italian singers sang there). However, I don't have any experience of singing at great height.

N.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

I don’t know specifically about singing but when the partial pressure of oxygen drops, human body responds with high altitude acclimatization which could take weeks, depending on the altitude (it takes longer when you are higher). The first response of the body is deeper breathing at higher rate. The full hematological acclimatization is achieved when the body has produced enough new red blood cells that help to compensate the drop in efficiency of oxygen take up which resulted from sudden drop in the partial pressure of oxygen. (Producing new blood cells which make oxygen take up more effective is a reason why sometimes runners train in mountains before the beginning of competition season.) 

I think it also depends a lot on the individual person and the way her body copes with higher altitudes but generally the full acclimatization and adaptation takes longer than a week.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

annaw said:


> I don't know specifically about singing but when the partial pressure of oxygen drops, human body responds with high altitude acclimatization which could take weeks, depending on the altitude (it takes longer when you are higher). The first response of the body is deeper breathing at higher rate. The full hematological acclimatization is achieved when the body has produced enough new red blood cells that help to compensate the drop in efficiency of oxygen take up which resulted from sudden drop in the partial pressure of oxygen. (Producing new blood cells which make oxygen take up more effective is a reason why sometimes runners train in mountains before the beginning of competition season.)
> 
> I think it also depends a lot on the individual person and the way her body copes with higher altitudes but generally the full acclimatization and adaptation takes longer than a week.


Some of you guys are so SMART!


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Some of you guys are so SMART!


I'm glad if my post was of some help  ! Its effect on singing is an interesting topic though. I have never thought about it before...


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

My sister taught voice and was an opera singer. I asked her and she said she thought some singers were more effected by high altitudes than others. She had a violent reaction to high altitude..


----------

